# Beginner overnight river



## jim2020 (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi,

I'm looking for a recommendation for a class II/easy class III river for a 2 day trip with a group of friends. The plan would be inflatable kayaks and a gear boat. We don't have our own gear, so would need somewhere that rents boats nearby. We're in California so a river within California would be best, but rivers within about 2 hours of a major airport in the western US would also work. Anytime between May - August works.

Thanks


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

Nor Cal /So Cal?


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

Some folks stretch the S Fork into 2 days. Not much river camping but there are a couple riverside campgrounds.


----------



## Bigwaterforeveryone (Feb 7, 2018)

Lower Klamath, Eel or Trinity could fit the bill. Here's the CA American Whitewater page for more info: https://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/River/state-summary/?state=CA


----------



## jim2020 (Jan 12, 2020)

Bigwaterforeveryone said:


> Lower Klamath, Eel or Trinity could fit the bill. Here's the CA American Whitewater page for more info: https://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/River/state-summary/?state=CA


I couldn't find any companies that rent kayaks and rafts near either the Klamath or Eel, I only saw guided trips. Maybe I missed some?


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

Clavey rents kayaks but it would help knowing where you are from.


----------



## jim2020 (Jan 12, 2020)

The group lives throughout CA (2/3rd around the bay area and 1/3rd in LA).


----------



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

Bigfoot Rafting on the 299 outside Willow Creek on the Trinity river does rentals. They’ve rented me both paddle and oar rigged rafts before. They can provide dry bags, pfds, paddles etc. Very reasonable and also run shuttles. Good people. The upper Trinity has a nice run that can be over nighted from Douglas City to Junction City. Very low class (I-II). Don’t go much further though. Some class IV and V are below there and oddly enough people get caught up in the Burnt Ranch Gorge who don’t know better. Beautiful river not much wider than a creek up there. 

http://publiclands.org/pdf/CA/TrinityRiver.pdf


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Take the drive to Fruita CO and do the Ruby Horse Thief float.

Rent gear and shuttle at the put in.

Stay at the state park super facilities including showers. Plenty of good places to eat in Fruita.

Grand Junction a few miles away has everything including airport.

Ruby Horse Thief is a beautiful canyon to float. Aways has water. Plenty of camps some just awesome with shade others with full sunlight.

Colorado Monument is as scenic as it gets and easy to drive. One of the most scenic drives any where.

Worth the drive for a easy but fun first float.


----------



## PBattler (Apr 1, 2017)

*How About the Grand Ronde?*

Grand Ronde, in Northeastern Oregon. There's a great stretch from Minam Store to Powwatka Bridge, or farther, if you like. You can rent boats at the put-in. Beautiful, lush, scenery, mellow whitewater, lovely campsites, mountain goats. No permit lottery - just self-register at the put-in. It's a perfect family trip, in my opinion.


----------



## riparian666 (Apr 30, 2018)

East Fork of the Carson River is a nice overnight run with natural hot springs and easy (class II-III) whitewater. Late spring or early summer, depending on snow pack this winter. California Creeks - East Fork Carson River


----------



## trialsize (May 11, 2018)

PBattler said:


> Grand Ronde, in Northeastern Oregon. There's a great stretch from Minam Store to Powwatka Bridge, or farther, if you like. You can rent boats at the put-in. Beautiful, lush, scenery, mellow whitewater, lovely campsites, mountain goats. No permit lottery - just self-register at the put-in. It's a perfect family trip, in my opinion.


Great stretch, but probably not a 2-day.


----------



## buntina (Sep 12, 2011)

S central Oregon. Deschutes or the John Day.


----------



## Albuquerque Doug (Sep 22, 2014)

Upper Colorado from around Kremmling towards Glenwood Springs is a lovely trip. Bit of a drive from the Denver airport; less so from Grand Junction.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Seems like a ton of effort to rent gear and add airfares for an overnight.


Go for something near home for the shakedown.


Then buy an obscene amount of gear and amortize it out over a multiday on another western river.


----------



## salsasean (Apr 20, 2005)

I 2nd the East Fork of the Carson.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Ditto for John Day and Deschutes


----------



## Denray (Sep 14, 2010)

I live in Eureka. Raftin there since 80. Hawkins Bar to Tish Tang would be perfect. Hawkins to Willow Creek needs 4k cfs up to 20k or more. It's pretty, can camp anywhere practially, including put in. Great campground at finish, Tish Tang.
Big Foot and one other Co in WC rent all the goods. Message me for any more info


----------



## Denray (Sep 14, 2010)

Back to that lower Trinity run. No permits needed, no rangers to bug you. Those rafting Companies could do shuttle as well as outfit you.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

What 4runner said = buy a used raft, edit down your car camping gear, figure out a local run, and go


----------



## keenan (May 26, 2015)

Bigwaterforeveryone said:


> Lower Klamath, Eel or Trinity could fit the bill. Here's the CA American Whitewater page for more info: https://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/River/state-summary/?state=CA


great share


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

I know nothing about west coast rivers but my vote would be Ruby/Horsethief on the Colorado. Mostly flat water but awesome desert scenery. There are frequent flights into Grand Junction and rentals and shuttles by Rimrock Adventures near Fruita. If you're going to travel this far take at three days. You have to make campsite reservations on recreation.com.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

may not meet all of the original criteria but a few overnighters suitable for beginners;Gila Wilderness Run,Chama,and Norwood Canyon on the San Miguel


only the Chama requires a permit and mid week cancellations are often available to fill. ...they are all soft III's at best,mostly mellow water...ledges at the end of Norwood has some fun playspots...Gila is real deal wilderness with a worthwhile archaeological site near the put in


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Beware the mighty Miguel!
https://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f16/lost-oar-rig-san-miguel-61674.html


----------



## rboater7 (Aug 31, 2005)

Ah yes, perhaps this is the time to reread that whole thread!


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Don't forget this one: https://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/bout-lost-my-life-yesterday-18716.html
So much win.
Just did E/D on Mon and still can't fathom how one could get themselves in trouble on that stretch of water.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

jim2020 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for a recommendation for a class II/easy class III river for a 2 day trip with a group of friends. The plan would be inflatable kayaks and a gear boat. We don't have our own gear, so would need somewhere that rents boats nearby. We're in California so a river within California would be best, but rivers within about 2 hours of a major airport in the western US would also work. Anytime between May - August works.
> 
> Thanks


Does your group have some fundamental level of experience running rivers? Frankly, even easy rivers can be a problem with all oarsman lacking experience.


----------



## stuntmansteve (Apr 28, 2008)

The S Fork of the American has some campsites where you could stretch it into an overnighter. We've always ran it as two separate day runs, but there's no reason you have to. Chili Bar run on day 1 and the Lower Gorge on day 2.



If you don't mind flying into Albuquerque or Santa Fe, then I'd recommend the Chama Canyon. Class II/III- with some excellent scenery and camping. Water flows are dam releases from El Vado, so there is often boatable flows on weekends well into the summer (the dam is opened up generally from about noon on Fri through noon on Sun, but if you're far enough downstream, you can boat it well into the afternoon on Sun). I'm even run it mid-Sept before. Its about a 2-1/2 hr drive from Albuquerque to the Big Eddy take-out.


----------



## stuntmansteve (Apr 28, 2008)

Of these, only the Chama has a reasonably long boating season. The rest only run briefly and have to be timed right, particularly the Gila. March or early April is best for that!


----------

